

Hello vinyl lovers, we're finally out on the App Store! - needleme

Hello everyone,<p>we&#x27;ve been working to this project since long time and finally today we&#x27;re online on the app store. I&#x27;m very proud, excited and curious right now. Is still a long way but we&#x27;ll do our best to make it special for all the vinyl lovers and insiders out there.<p>NEEDLE - Dig, stream and trade vinyl records<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;it&#x2F;app&#x2F;needle-vinyl&#x2F;id777336063?mt=8<p>Come visit us, we&#x27;d love to dig your vinyl record collection!<p>Best,
Filippo
======
weisser
Send me an email (address in my HN profile)...also working working on
something in the vinyl space ([http://waxlimited.com](http://waxlimited.com))

Looking forward to checking out your app!

------
umenline
Ex vinyl collector here , great idea !! good luck! there is market for this
kind of app

~~~
needleme
Thanks! We hope so!

------
ScottWhigham
Neat - how do you deal with track/album licensing for streaming music?

~~~
needleme
Well, we're connected to iTunes and YouTube, so nothing is stored on our
server. Does it might rapresent a problem anyway? We're in Italy so licensing
might be different from US

~~~
needleme
Forgot to mention that the service is free, the streaming as well

~~~
ScottWhigham
Free for the artists whose music you pay as well?

I don't think you're being honest with us. iTunes doesn't allow 3rd party
websites to stream music for free and neither does Youtube.

~~~
needleme
Hello Scott, wait there might be a misunderstood. We're not streaming full
song in our app, we're connected to the iTunes preview, then from the app a
user can chose to buy the song in iTunes. If you got an iPhone I'd be happy if
you can give it a try to understand better how our app works and let me know.

